# Pocket Tissue Holder - Easy beginner project



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is the easiest, quickest sewing project you will ever find. Four seams on the sewing machine, two with optional zigzag finish. Uses a minimum of fabric and produces something useful - not just another practice sample.

Tutorial here
http://debzpicaday.blogspot.com/2011/08/day-167-of-365.html

I have a couple of pairs of fabrics picked out to make some for little Mother's Day gifts.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting it Garnet. I'm always looking for easy sewing projects. This is a great scrap user too.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I measured a pocket tissue pack. I am making mine a little larger.

5 1/2" x 7" for the outside

5 1/2" x 8" for the lining


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been seeing the pocket tissue pack covers sold with a matching open ended eyeglass case for $8. Makes a spiffy desk set for me to take for my museum work.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I made several of these a few years ago, out of upholstery fabric samples. Everyone seemed to like them, and the were a quick easy Christmas gift.


----------

